# moving to lisbon?



## percycat

Hi everyone .. we have a chance of relocating over to Portugal, I used to live in the algarve (many moons ago, when I was young, free and single!!) now i have a o/h and a 7year old daughter ..anyways .. my o/h has a chance of a job in lisbon, I know nothing about living in lisbon so was hoping you could give me some advice, the job is in Oeiras, so whats that like? which area should we be looking in to live? (safe, friendly etc) ..how much money would a T2/3 cost to rent? (aprox) ..what kind of wage is considered to be comfortable? 

..and can anyone help with schooling advice? sorry for all the questions.. but any help would be really appreciated to help with this decision.. thankyou


----------



## silvers

I live not far away from there. Places like Loures or Oeiras itself are fine to live in, but my advice would be to go to Carcavelos area. You'll pay around €550 a month for a t2. Comfortable wage for a family? Around €1500-2,000 should be ok, not a life of luxury but well above most.


----------



## percycat

silvers said:


> I live not far away from there. Places like Loures or Oeiras itself are fine to live in, but my advice would be to go to Carcavelos area. You'll pay around €550 a month for a t2. Comfortable wage for a family? Around €1500-2,000 should be ok, not a life of luxury but well above most.


ah thankyou silvers .. i have just had a very quick nose around carcavelos ..you seem to get nice apartments for very good prices, so much appreciated.. I just need to find one that allows a dog and cat now!! (i think that is going to be difficult .. but if we are going to live there ..the animals have to come too!! lol  ) muito obrigada  x


----------



## silvers

carcavelos, Apartamentos para alugar em Lisboa


----------



## percycat

that's a great link, thanks ever so much  x


----------



## canoeman

Judging by cats and dogs in and around apartments, don't think this is a real issue here, unless a big dog.


----------



## percycat

canoeman said:


> Judging by cats and dogs in and around apartments, don't think this is a real issue here, unless a big dog.


ah i hope its not a problem, but every apartment i like the look of, states no pets  we won't make the move unless they can come.


----------



## silvers

Also be very careful with rentals or indeed parting with any money. There are a lot of frauds out there. I found one today called Paul Singer on a website and he's all over the internet as being a fraud. He asks you to pay the caucao (deposit) via bank transfer after offering you a great place at a great price. Always remember, if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## percycat

silvers said:


> Also be very careful with rentals or indeed parting with any money. There are a lot of frauds out there. I found one today called Paul Singer on a website and he's all over the internet as being a fraud. He asks you to pay the caucao (deposit) via bank transfer after offering you a great place at a great price. Always remember, if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.


 thanks for the warning .. I am thinking we will probably move into an aparthotel for a month or so, until we find our feet and get a feel for the place, then look for a long term rental when we are in the country. There is so much to consider, and its difficult sitting in front of a computer in an another country! lol ...it would be so much easier if we didn't have to think about schools and pets ..  thanks for all your help  xx


----------



## leonix00

Hello percycat,

Also in Oeiras there nice places to live. I guess you are doing the right way, staying in aparthotel first and then here you can look which place will better suit your needs. Location will be very important if you will need to use transport in regular basis. In Oeiras there any many schools, so it will be good to see live the place to stay.
Apartment could cost from 500 - 1000€ depending all factors (location, quality, age, size, facilities, etc...) For a family with children I guess you should think around 2500-3000€ wage to be comfortable.

P.S. It's very nice to know you take care of your pets as they deserve - part of family  congrats to that!


----------

